
Ask HN: What are the most useful tips for learning foreign langauge? - itdnebi
I am teaching foreign langauge to kids.
======
sushobhan
(By learning I presume "talking" mainly) In my opinion, the best way is to
learn by practicing it, if possible with native speakers. That will improve
both fluency and pronunciation. There are various online communities which
might come handy. Language exchange option is generally free. Some links-
[https://www.speaky.com/](https://www.speaky.com/)
[https://coeffee.com/](https://coeffee.com/)
[https://howdoyou.do](https://howdoyou.do) (English only)
[https://www.italki.com/](https://www.italki.com/) There is also an awesome
app I used sometime earlier, it's called "Memrise". Memrise is a very good app
for increasing vocabulary. There are a ton of courses to learn from and some
of them even provide pronunciations.

------
mattbgates
I taught English in Israel for a year. You have to make it fun, exciting, and
relevant.

Pick the 100 most used words in general.

Pick the 20 most used words in categories: cooking, cleaning, eating at a
restaurant, asking for directions, food, drinks, etc.

Find movies in the language that aren't boring and are interesting. If it has
subtitles, start out with subtitles, but remove them later on, and ask the
children what they think the people in the video are talking about. Perhaps
provide a list of the most common used vocabulary words that are in each 10
minute segment of the movie, that is, if you already know the movie well.

Check out this infographic for more info on learning a language:
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/unorthodox-
ways-l...](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/unorthodox-ways-learn-
language-infographic/)

------
klubkard
Have your kiddos listen, listen, listen. Audio recordings of natural
conversations and engaging videos are important for context, grammar and
tonality! It takes time to develop an ear for the structure and flow of a new
language. Immersive exposure is the golden ticket.

For a more comprehensive view, look to Kató Lomb. She was a Hungarian
polyglot, translator and simultaneous interpreter who taught herself more than
16 languages. You can see excepts from her book, "Polyglot: How I Learn
Languages" and her 10 Commandments of Language Learning here:
[http://www.lingua.org.uk/lomb.alkire.html](http://www.lingua.org.uk/lomb.alkire.html)

